# Elapid Relocation Thread



## Stuart (Aug 4, 2015)

Considering the old thread was unfortunately lost, I'll start a new one with some original pictures of Elapids that have been relocated here
.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 4, 2015)

Cool finds [MENTION=27815]SniperCap[/MENTION]!
I'm assuming that these are just Eastern browns, tiger snakes and common death adders but I like the striping on these guys! What locality are the browns/tigers? 
I'll be interested in seeing what other people will post as well.

Bredli


----------



## Stuart (Aug 4, 2015)

Cheers BredliFreak,

They are actually just Death Adders and Pygmy Mulga Snakes - _Pseudoechis weigli. _


----------



## Herpo (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a soft spot for adders. Their pudginess and that head just makes them an all round awesome snake. Nice finds Sniper! One day I'll be able to do the same... one day...


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 5, 2015)

^+1

If only there were vipers in Australia


----------



## Firepac (Sep 13, 2015)

One from earlier this week.


----------



## cement (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah love these wild threads, and looking forward to the new season!


----------



## GBWhite (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## vampstorso (Sep 20, 2015)

Lovely animals, we sure are lucky in Aus  

Thanks to the relocaters for having the back of our wildlife and educating the public... Would be hard to bite your tongue!


----------



## Stuart (Sep 22, 2015)

Got a call last night to come remove "an active snake". When I arrived, it turned out to be not 1 but 2 Pygmy males combating which was a pretty spectacular site (unfortunately I didn't get any photos). Being the first time I had to collect 2 of any male snakes combating and knowing how quickly these guys tend to move off when on their own it took a few minutes of formulating a plan on how I would be able to tackle the issue. Luckily when I picked both tails up these two were still more interested in proving who was bigger and stronger until they went in the bag. 

For other relocators, I can imagine picking up two venomous snakes at once isn't ideal however what other methods would you recommend? In this instance my decision was based upon there being multiple hiding places that I could not access if I separated them.


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice get, Stuart! I've tailed combating RBB males in much the same manner as you without probs but once tried the same with some textillis and it nearly ended in a double wammy! Luckily, I always have a large plastic garbage bin with me and binned one first before baging the other. My thinking was to seperate as they may have continued the fight if I'd binned both together?


----------



## Stuart (Sep 22, 2015)

imported-varanus said:


> Nice get, Stuart! I've tailed combating RBB males in much the same manner as you without probs but once tried the same with some textillis and it nearly ended in a double wammy! Luckily, I always have a large plastic garbage bin with me and binned one first before baging the other. My thinking was to seperate as they may have continued the fight if I'd binned both together?



Cheers iV, I appreciate the info. Yea I was wondering how these two would go once I bagged them together but the plan was to drive them a couple of kms away so a few minutes didn't hurt them and I wasn't really game enough to separate them once they were bagged


----------



## imported-varanus (Sep 22, 2015)

Gotta love a few textys.


----------



## cement (Sep 25, 2015)

Stuart, I had a similar call to a black snake in the undercarriage of a vehicle, and when i undid and dropped what I think was a heat or noise sheild from under the car, two rbbs fell out, but they were mating not fighting. Fully stuck together, the males head landed about 8 inches away from my face, and the female further away and facing the other way. managed to tail them both carefully and bag them together, the female was very flighty and just wanted to run dragging the poor male, which looked painful. 
I ended up rolling the top of the bag down and left them inthe bag in a holding avairy, and they didn't come out of the bag for 3 days. Male chased her around for a week or so then when it was all over I released them where I found them. with the male being so preocupied it was an easy catch.
But on the way to a couple of fighting EB's at Pearl Beach I was wondering how I would do it, but it turned out that the larger one had dealt with the smaller one by the time I got there, and so only had to deal with him. But yes I think seperation would have been my strategy with them, seeing as it was a warm day and they were fighting so I figured on high alert.

Some very nice Brown specimens there IV, the ones I see here on the southern end of the central coast have all been a very dark chocolate colour. I have no photos though, only quick vids of them leaving the bag and disapearing.


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says about how beautiful some of the exotics are, we have some outstanding wild Reps right here in Australia, and every month i seem to see more outstanding specimens, I think we tend to take for granted what we have in our own backyards.  ...................Ron


----------



## Firepac (Oct 4, 2015)

Eastern Small Eyed gate crashed a local BBQ.


----------



## Firepac (Oct 21, 2015)

For those interested here is a short (4 minute) video of the recent release of an Eastern Brown .

[video=youtube;ae_PwZTASYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae_PwZTASYU[/video]


----------



## imported-varanus (Oct 24, 2015)

Another Adelaide hills Pygmy Copperhead, beautiful little critters indeed.


----------



## cement (Oct 29, 2015)

Heres a nice local tiger,
middle photo care of J hatton.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice cement!


----------



## cement (Dec 1, 2015)

A couple of snakes that i come across very rarely, a treat to see in the flesh.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 2, 2015)

A couple of beauties there Cement! 

Just out of curiosity, was the Stephen’s located near a stream and was it off the ground? I have not actually seen a Dwarf Crown in real life, but it looks like it might put on a bit a show like its larger cousin. Is that the case?

Nice snakes.


----------



## cement (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi mate, no the stephans I got out of a persons bathroom at 3 am. They are nocturnal tree dwellers usually.
The Krefft's can do a bit of a display, but any snake will if you stir them up. My aim is always to handle snakes as gently as possible to _avoid _them putting on threat displays, it causes them stress. Even just getting scented by red bellies for eg, to me , means that I took too long, was to rough, and should have done it better. But in this game things aren't always simple.


----------



## butters (Dec 6, 2015)

Bluetongue,

I am lucky enough to live very close to a Stephens hotspot and have seen them 50+ times in the field and I have not once found them off the ground. I spend far too much time wandering on the bush. They have gone arboreal after being found but day or night they have been on the ground. 
Sometimes streams were nearby but often they were a fair way from any watercourse.

Dwarf crowns are a favourite of mine and once again I am fortunate to find them close by. Regularly find them in my yard in fact. They do put on a good display but often spoil it by falling over. I don't relocate them but leave them be.

- - - Updated - - -

The dwarfs usually put on a display because I find them buried in mulch when gardening. It's hard not to stress something when you are turning over mulch and one is suddenly plonked in full sunlight. Anyone would be upset by that. 
I've never had one strike with an open mouth when moving them to the side they just seem to head butt with a closed mouth. I usually just move them a few feet from where I am working and they disappear under the mulch pretty quickly.


----------



## Firepac (Jan 26, 2016)

Stunning juvenile Coastal Taipan removed from a bedroom the other day. Since then I have come across 2 others all the same size in the Whitsunday area.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jan 27, 2016)

Stunning mate, nice share; must be part of a taipan "plague".

Here's a nice local texty (SA) and the largest RBB I've ever found (also SA). The RBB was a nice surprise as most local snakes are not as large as those from the eastern seaboard.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 27, 2016)

Great looking Tai Firepac. They are a stunning looking snake from juvenile to adult. One of my favourites. Reminds me of some youngins that I got off Shane Black many, many years ago.

Ditto with the Brown and RBB IV. The RBB is spectacular. 

Cheers,

George.


----------



## imported-varanus (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks George. I would argue the SA RBB are the best in the Country, for those who like black-nosers with crimson red sides.


----------

